# Oil Wrestling



## SnapLocally

If scantily clad women all oily ain't your idea of fun, you may choose to skip this gallery:

Oil Wrestling


----------



## maoparungao

I've watched mud wrestling here in the Philippines and this is the first time I saw oil wrestling.  Seems to be fun and not messy! By the way, great shots!


----------



## SnapLocally

Thanks. All shots were taken at f/1.4 at iso 3200, not that it matters


----------



## Dominantly

no it doesnt matter.....

But they are good and clear so thats a huge plus. Good job.


----------



## boogschd

RAWR! 



Dominantly said:


> no it doesnt matter.....
> 
> But they are good and clear so thats a huge plus. Good job.



yeah that . good job


----------



## SnapLocally

Say, you guys do recognize fun when you see it. Sweet.


----------



## Layspeed

maoparungao said:


> I've watched mud wrestling here in the Philippines and this is the first time I saw oil wrestling.  Seems to be fun and not messy! By the way, great shots!



Are you kidding me?  Not messy?  I'd rather try to wash off mud than oil :lmao:  They mud wrestle here in the Philippines?  Where?


----------



## Shockey

Looks like good fun...why do I suddenly have a craving for a beer???


----------



## boogschd

Layspeed said:


> l   They mud wrestle here in the Philippines?  Where?



yes where? >


----------

